# proof of euro 5 for Go Box



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

wanting to purchase a Go Box for our trip through Austria, looking at the web site you have to show proof of your emissions, is this shown on the V5 if so where! or is there another document we need.
cheers Des


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If it has an MOT? you get an emissions test certificate with it


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thus


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks Techno but its 2013 model any other places to look anyone!
cheers Des


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You can still go and get a test done at the MOT station.

Andy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If it's not on your V5C I suppose you could pay an MOT station to do an emissions certificate only?

Like he said :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its on my V5C under section D2, Variant and Version. The emission are also shown in section V
peedee


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I thought all you had to do was have documentation from Fiat that it is Euro V?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

peedee said:


> Its on my V5Cin under section D2, Variant and Version. The emission are also shown in section V
> peedee


IS that only for euro 5 engines? as my V5C has no emissions info at all

ON either of our vans


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Peedee got those on the V5 will the folk in go box pay stations know its euro 5 emissions from the different code No,s given.
cheers des


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

in Section D2 almost at the top of the left hand inside page where it says "Version" it should say Euro5! I would have thought they would also be able to tell from the recorded emissions in section V.
peedee


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks again Peedee no it doesnt say euro 5 in D2 section just variant 3AXD Version F04S2 just have to hope the austrians can understand the emission details in section V 
The DVLA dont make it easy do they :? cheers des


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

They must be one of the worst government organisations to deal with,
inefficient and inconsistent!

Driving licence categories are a farce as well as difficult to understand and as result cause confusion.

No consistency on V5Cs and I had a real tussle to get my last motorhome details correct. In the end the way it was done, I just could not believe it.

VOSA seem ok though  

peedee


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

You should be ok with your V5C.

I had to scan and send a copy to Berlin for the emissions disc thing for Germany.

I was sent a green disc for the windscreen.

I'm sure the GO box people will know its Euro 5


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Zulurita i will give it a go see what happens, on route for croatia and wanting the quickest travel this time, been many times but only needed the vignette before. 
Was hoping someone on here as bought the go box with a euro 5 and what they did show for proof ?
cheers des


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I have gone and looked for my emissions l dont see anything on V5 anywhere where folks here say something should be.
However when l bought CB Brownhills had an emissions test done clearly says pass. It doesn't look like Technos but has all the same tests different garage different layout l guess.
Anyway l have a separate emissions certificate, would that be acceptable as it is from 2010 as a V5 is from whenever the vehicle was made/sold.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Thus


With my MOT Cert I also got a sheet entitled 'SMOKE CHECK 6502 (V1.22)" "MOT SMOKE PRINTOUT"

It looks nothing like Tecno's and the tests ar listed as FAS 1,2 and 3, plus 'Mean of FAS Tests"

Does this document do the same thing? And would it suffice for Austrian GO Box?

My V5C also has nothing iin Para 'V. EXHAUST EMISSIONS'
Geoff


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Here is what my V5C looks like. I have removed personal information and vehicle identification numbers.

peedee


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I just have blank spaces on all emissions sections


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Our van is heavier than 3.5 tons too. We spent a couple of weeks in Austria in September and (just using the Sat Nav) easily avoided all motorway and expressway tolls.

However we returned to Austria for a few weeks this winter and thought it wise to use the motorways/expressways where possible, given likely snow conditions on the smaller roads, so bought a Go Box wjhich we purchased at a service station just over the border from Germany.

Given our experiences, I doubt very much that the outlets where you have to buy a Go Box and credit (service stations etc.) will be able to determine what euro emission category your vehicle has from your V5 or MOT emissions testing form. They are just counter staff at motorway/expressway service stations and aire restaurants etc. We found some of them to be quite unhelpful, sadly :-(

We'd heard (mostly on MHF!) that the whole GoBox implementation was a bit of a nightmare and found some good advice on this forum to write to Fiat's Homologation department to request a letter confirming my engine's euro emission category, which we did (see attached). The letter proved to be acceptable when we bought the Go Box and they configured our box as Euro4.

However, once you've got the GoBox, it's very simple - it just chirps away eating your money  . It chirps once when it's paid a toll successfully, twice when it's paid the toll but your credit is 'running low' (see below) and four times if there's a problem. See the attached instructions leaflet.

Also bear in mind the following: 

- You can only buy, or top up, credit in 75 euro chunks

- Any unused credit is valid for three years (handy if you intend going back next year, for example)

- The GoBox started to warn us that it was low on credit (2 chirps) when we still had about 35 euros credit left

- Any GoBox outlet will be able to take your GoBox and tell you how much credit you have remaining

We're going back to Austria next winter and kept the GoBox so I have no info on how/where to obtain refunds, I'm afraid.

Hope that helps


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Can anyone clarify that you have to post proof within 10 days of travelling through Austria to them that proves your emissions otherwise you are fined?

Has anyone registered before they left for Austria?

Just sent a request to Ford for proof as our Logbook states nothing.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a thought......

TFL insist on Euro5 for admission to the LEZ I believe.

You can query your status with TFL and they will give you a statement.

Can you print out that statement which presumably would say "Euro5 therefore exempt form L£Z charges" or similar?

As I said, just a thought that may be of help.

Dave


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

hi chris yes you do have to post in the proof of emissions within a time scale not sure if it is 10 or 14 days, we have just faxed them in advance the fax number is 004350108912913 if this helps, you need to download the declaration form, send copy of V5 and emissions, we also gave them a call just to make sure they had received them but you have to wait 24hrs they were very helpful and speak good english.
good luck
Des


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Bloody Hell - what a "faff"

Sounds like a great reason to avoid Austria (or at least the toll roads) at all costs.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If your van, as our Hymer, came with a conformity certificate, you may (should) find the emissions clearly stated.


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, it is on the coc of our Laika, too. If you can be bothered to google the actual EU directive you can identify which string of letters, numbers and asterisks is the Euro compliance. Ours shows the percentage gas emissions too. Btw, I think the LEZ is still euro iv.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peedee said:


> They must be one of the worst government organisations to deal with,
> inefficient and inconsistent!
> 
> Driving licence categories are a farce as well as difficult to understand and as result cause confusion.
> ...


I don't think the DVLA decide what goes onto the V5 they just record what the DEALER puts on the form.

So blame the dealer for duff info.

RIRO!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The LEZ is still Euro IV and will become Euro V in 2015, but only for buses, - on the basis that they produce something like 80% of the emissions.

I wonder how many 0000s would be needed after the decimal point before one reaches a digit for the % contribution made by MHs over 3500kg  :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

Stanner said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > They must be one of the worst government organisations to deal with,
> ...


When I first registered ours as an import from ROI I included the emissions info from the COC and made sure to point it out at the local DVLA. They were not interested it seemed. However, they did also seem a tad confused as to what taxation class I should be. The van was then plated at 3500kg but they insisted I should pay £225 as opposed to the £215 charged on my previous 3500kg van. Their explanation seemed to involve some invocation of emissions - it was never clear and for a tenner, frankly I had better things to do with my time. Now I have re-plated at 3850kg the tax has reduced anyway and they have finally recorded the emission figures I provided. It is slightly puzzling, though that Revenue weight is shown as 3850kg but 'Maximum permissible mass (exc. m/c)' is still shown as 3500kg. Anyone know what this means?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

If you provided them with evidence of re-plating it sounds as though they made the mistake of changing para D.3 [Y] but not F.1

It might give you a problem if you are stopped for weighing and are running at over 3500kg. I think, but not sure, that if it were a UK VOSA check they would look at the plate as being definitive - anyway they probably know DVLA are not 100%.

If it were an overseas check it might be more of a problem.

For peace of mind I would get DVLA to change the MPM to 3850kg.

Geoff


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Des
Waiting to get reply from Fords. Can't find a COC with our Dethleffs though. First MOT in Sept so should be ok after that.
Chris


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> If you provided them with evidence of re-plating it sounds as though they made the mistake of changing para D.3 [Y] but not F.1
> 
> It might give you a problem if you are stopped for weighing and are running at over 3500kg. I think, but not sure, that if it were a UK VOSA check they would look at the plate as being definitive - anyway they probably know DVLA are not 100%.
> 
> ...


Aaaarghhh! Sit back and wait for another three months for the V5c to come back.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

tony_g said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > If you provided them with evidence of re-plating it sounds as though they made the mistake of changing para D.3 [Y] but not F.1
> ...


When I got my gobox last October the info was taken from our log book i.e they put our chassis number into their computer and got the info needed


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just had reply from Fords. Don't think I will bother with this !!!

REPLY
Thank you for contacting the Ford Motor Co Car/Commercial vehicle Certificate of Conformity e-mail address. Should you require a COC or information on related Car/Commercial Vehicle Type Approval issues for European sourced vehicles, please send your written request explaining the purpose for your request (i.e. Import/Export, Congestion Charge,other) with a copy of your Registration Document (please do not send the original document) along with a A4 Self Addressed Stamped Envelope and a Cheque or Postal order to: Ford Motor Co Ltd, UK DAC 1/607, Eagle Way, Brentwood, Essex. CM13 3BW.

An amount of £84.00 is required for a National Type Approval Certificate and a Certificate of Conformity.An amount of £120.00 is required for a Commercial Vehicle Down Rate. Cheques and Postal Orders need to be made payable to Ford Motor Co Ltd.

We can only supply a Certificate of Conformity or a National Type Approval for Commercial vehicles built after September 2010.

Please be advised that any vehicle with Right Hand Drive (for use in a member state having Left Hand Drive Traffic flow) built before April 1997 can be issued with a National Type Approval Cetificate. Vehicles before this date and back to August 1978 can be issued with a National Type Approval Certificate.

If you are importing a vehicle from Jersey,Guernsey, The Isle of Man or have purchased an ex MOD vehicle the Certificate of Conformity or National Type Approval Cetificate are Free of Charge.

If you require a Congestion Charge Exemption/Seatbelt Certificate for a Commercial vehicle please also e-mail [email protected] these are supplied Free of Charge.

If you require a COC for vehicles being exported to France please contact Marc Zarifian of Ford France on [email protected]. We are unable to provide Certificates of Conformity for Spanish built M1 Vehicles ( Tourneo) as they are only Technically approved for Spain. Please contact Manuel Luna of Ford Spain on 00 34 9171453.

If you require advice on any other related subject please contact us by e-mail [email protected] or Fax +44 (0)1277 251326 or Phone +44 (0)1277 252888.


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi chris wow thats unreal 8O Fiat sent ours out free of any charge, go down one of the other routes mentioned to get the proof you need, or try sending just your V5 to the Austrians it could well be enough, they may be able to understand it better than we can, like i said they speak good english and will let you know if its not enough
Des


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Stanner said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > They must be one of the worst government organisations to deal with,
> ...


Agree the dealer is at falut in the first place but why is it so difficult to get things corrected?
peedee


----------

